# Alternative tubing for Eheim?



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

hi guys,

Just purchased a Eheim 2215 and I know i made the right choice as compared to the fluval 404 filter i had. 

Now to my question, the Eheim I purchased had all the tubings cut to fit the height of the tank according to the previous owners preference. Now, since my tank is 24" high+20" of the stand, I guess I'll need longer tubings for it to reach the height of the tank. 

I wanted to know if there is an alternative tubing(cheaper) I can use instead of the Eheim made ones(expensive). I guess home depot might be worth a try. I'm not sure how much the Eheim ones cost?

Any suggestions, comments or helpful tips are welcome.


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

*EHEIM 2215 Accessories*

Hi there,
You are absolutely right, EHEIM accessories are expensive. the drawback of using tubings available at Home Depot is these tubings may contain toxic which could be harmful to fishes. My suggestion is, you can buy the EHEIM hose then connect with a EHEIM U-shape outlet. The U-shape outlet for model costs around $14 and the hose costs around $4 only. Go to the Big Al's online then you will find them all. Filter is a long lasting hardware, it's worth to invest to maintain their value.

Good luck.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Just buy hosing specifically made for human drinking water.

Eheim hose is freakin awesome stuff though...


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

Pablo,
May I know where and how much did you buy? I may have to do the same thing.

Thanks

Garfield


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I didnt because I like the eheim hose, a lot. You just have to be nice to it.

Home hardware will have the tubing. Just take the eheim tube with you and buy the same one.

I'd just go to BA's and buy the tubing by eheim...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ask Harold at Menagerie - he usually has some and sells it at a good price.


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Chris,
May I ask where is Menagerie?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3

Definitely worth it to take the time to check out.


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks gucci17


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with the tubing from HD or Rona or Lowles. Just make sure it's not the garden hose. I've used the ones at HD with no problem. However, what you might find is that the quality of the hose isn't as good as the hose that came with your filter. But the difference isn't by much mind you.
You can also find these kinds of tubing from any plumping store.

The best tubing you can get is a silicon one. Like the ones that came with the Rena XPs. These, I am looking for. Let me know if you've found any.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebrapl3co, thanks for your info.


----------

